# What could I get?



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Hi!
Posted this in the wrong place first I think. Eeek. Anyway...

We just got two male and we would like to breed them with our females in the future, but I was just wondering ehat colours / types we might get?
These are our mice:

Molly: black and white dalmatian (more white than black)
Daisy: black and white dalmatian (more black than white)
Fang: black and white dalmatian (more white than black)
Hagrid: brown and white show broken (long haired - more white than brown)

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

replyed on the other so will past it here too

do you know what there parents were? as that will give you a clue into what recessives they carry. 
But from what they are you will get all pied (what your calling Dalmatian) pied, even, broken and Dutch are all the same gene, if the spots are in the right places the mouse is even or broken or Dutch if the spots are not right for those verities its called pied. Its recessive so a mouse needs two copies to be pied so all your mice are s/s

As for colour brown (aka chocolate) is recessive so your brown boy is b/b and you blacks will be B/*, if one of your blacks has a brown parent it will carry brown and will be B/b. If you don't know the parents you wont know if the blacks carry choc or not B/B or B/b but if you breed your does to the brown and don't get any brown you can guess they don't carry it.

so black pied to black pied will defernatly get you all pieds and mostly if not all black pied
Brown pied to black pied will defernatly get you all pieds and mostly black pieds again with a chance of brown pieds if the does carry brown

long coat is recessive too, so if your does don't carry it you will get all short haired. but if you breed them to the long haired and you don't get any long hair you will know they prob don't carry it. Go/Go = short hair, Go/go = short hair carries longhair and go/go = longhair

So your mice are
Molly a/a B/* D/* C/* P/* s/s Go/* 
Daisy a/a B/* D/* C/* P/* s/s Go/*
Fang a/a B/* D/* C/* P/* s/s Go/*
Hagrid a/a b/b D/* C/* P/* s/s go/go

Assuming they don't carry any recessives
Molly X Fang = Black pied a/a B/* s/s Go/*
Molly X Hagrid = Black pied short hair that carries brown and long hair - a/a B/b s/s Go/go
Daisy X Fang = Black pied a/a B/* s/s Go/*
Daisy X Hagrid = Black Pied short haired that carries brown and long hair - a/a B/b s/s Go/go


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

More black pied mice. Pied, or piebald, is what the white, around the colored spots, is referred to as. Broken is just very selectively bred pied. It comes from the same gene. Not sure what the "brown" would be. I've seen many mouse colors that people identify as 'brown'. Agouti, Chocolate, Mock Chocolate, etc. However, closest color that would be 'brown' (chocolate), wouldn't show up until the second litter, at the earliest, and only a sure thing if you bred his daughters back to him.

Any other colors, coats, or patterns that might appear would be from something the mice carry in their genetic makeup, from their ancestors. No one except the breeder, or you, if you were told their background, would be able to know what those things could be.

*edit* PPVallhunds beat me to it, with much better, more detailed information.


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for this! So dalmatians are actually called 'pied'... I see so many names for them across the internet. :/
I have contacted the breeders and hopefully will get some info about the parents soon, which will be helpful, but just as an FYI - here are pictures of our girls and boys.

Best one we have of Daisy - She is the one with the black patches over each eye. 









Best one of Molly - she is the one with the black spot









This is Hagrid (long haired) and Fang









Thanks! 

EDIT - They all all black eyed.


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Just had a response from the girls breeder. Mum and Dad to both girls (sisters) were pied/dalmatian. 
As for the boys (brothers) - The father was black and white with tan and mother was pied.

Does that help?



PPVallhunds said:


> do you know what there parents were?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

did they say what colour pied lol

as the boys sire was black tan pied check there belly for any coloured patches, it they have any there that is and its tan they are also tans too. tan is dominant so if a mouse has 1 tan gene (at) it will have a tan belly,

does fang have pink eyes?


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> did they say what colour pied lol
> 
> as the boys sire was black tan pied check there belly for any coloured patches, it they have any there that is and its tan they are also tans too. tan is dominant so if a mouse has 1 tan gene (at) it will have a tan belly,
> 
> does fang have pink eyes?


Black and white pied. 
Neither of the boys have tan bellies, and Fang has black eyes.

Also, I was just going over varieties again, and would Daisy be dutch or broken marked? Just asking as she has a black bum and large black patches over both eyes, which appears to be dutch, but then she also has two spots half way down on either side (one larger than the other). Would this be considered a 'fault'?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd class them all as pied from those pics, but if you can get some clearer ones by putting them in a tub by a window with no bedding in so you can easerly see the markings.

So the boys farther is at/a and they haven't interested his tan gene so they are a/a which is black.

When or if you breed them the babies will help you work out what they may be carrying.


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> I'd class them all as pied from those pics, but if you can get some clearer ones by putting them in a tub by a window with no bedding in so you can easerly see the markings.
> 
> So the boys farther is at/a and they haven't interested his tan gene so they are a/a which is black.
> 
> When or if you breed them the babies will help you work out what they may be carrying.


Alrighty! Thankyou very much for this!  Understand it a hellova lot better now!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Dalmatian is what you call it in rats.  There's no such thing for mice as far as I'm aware.


----------

